# OCL Constraint definieren, TAG in Stereotype als eindeutig setzen.



## ciever2k (25. Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich denn in der OCL [1] beschreiben, dass ein TAG in einem selbstdefinierten UML 2.1.x Stereotype keine Duplikate enthalten soll, egal wie viele Instanzen ich mit diesem Stereotype erstelle. Weiß das einer?

[1] http://www.omg.org/spec/OCL/2.2/PDF/


----------

